# Orlando Magic Draft Central



## deanwoof

i know it's only january, but with the looming trade deadline, i checked nbadraft.net and saw that we have 4 second round draft picks and a first rounder. that's a lot of picks.


----------



## Idunkonyou

With all of those 2nd rounders, the Magic may be able to move up in the draft.


----------



## hobojoe

I'd definitely like to trade some of those 2nd rounders for a late first rounder, or package them with our 1st rounder and move up in the draft.


----------



## JNice

I think the big question will be, what do we need? We have no real immediate needs. Our starters are pretty much set for now and our bench is solid, assuming no injuries.

PG selection is very unlikely. Right now, a SF selection is probably very unlikely as well.

We'll probably look for a nice, athletic SG to come off the bench or maybe a big man. Looking at nbadraft.net, there might be some interesting guys available.

Right now they have us taking Hakim Warrick at 20. Not sure if he'd be around then and I don't really have much confidence in his NBA ability, but he'd be worth taking a shot at with his athleticism. Might be a guy who could develop into an athletic starter at PF a few years down the road, maybe when Dwight moves to center. Dwight and Warrick at PF/C could be a lethally athletic combo.

Some other guys -

Francisco Garcia - skinny guy who can do a lot of things

Antoine Wright - 6'7" SG

Sean Banks - this kid has supreme talent with a crap attitude, but if he is available really late, he could be a real steal if someone straightened out his head

Wayne Simien - I don't think he'll be available really late, but he's got a beast of a body. But he has had injury problems. If he dropped late and stayed healthy, he could be a steal. Not a bigtime shotblocker, but he can score and rebound. Would be a nice PF coming off the bench


If we do have multiple 2nd round picks, I would mind seeing us throw one of them towards pretty much any Euro big man who can walk and talk at the same time and leave him overseas and see if we can get lucky. With Cato and Battie being a bit older, we need to start thinking about some big men for the future.


----------



## WADELUNATIC

Doesn't matter *who* you draft!!!

Wade and the Heat will still *own* the Magic!!! :devil:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think the big question will be, what do we need? We have no real immediate needs. Our starters are pretty much set for now and our bench is solid, assuming no injuries.
> 
> PG selection is very unlikely. Right now, a SF selection is probably very unlikely as well.
> 
> We'll probably look for a nice, athletic SG to come off the bench or maybe a big man. Looking at nbadraft.net, there might be some interesting guys available.
> 
> Right now they have us taking Hakim Warrick at 20. Not sure if he'd be around then and I don't really have much confidence in his NBA ability, but he'd be worth taking a shot at with his athleticism. Might be a guy who could develop into an athletic starter at PF a few years down the road, maybe when Dwight moves to center. Dwight and Warrick at PF/C could be a lethally athletic combo.
> 
> Some other guys -
> 
> Francisco Garcia - skinny guy who can do a lot of things
> 
> Antoine Wright - 6'7" SG
> 
> Sean Banks - this kid has supreme talent with a crap attitude, but if he is available really late, he could be a real steal if someone straightened out his head
> 
> Wayne Simien - I don't think he'll be available really late, but he's got a beast of a body. But he has had injury problems. If he dropped late and stayed healthy, he could be a steal. Not a bigtime shotblocker, but he can score and rebound. Would be a nice PF coming off the bench
> 
> 
> If we do have multiple 2nd round picks, I would mind seeing us throw one of them towards pretty much any Euro big man who can walk and talk at the same time and leave him overseas and see if we can get lucky. With Cato and Battie being a bit older, we need to start thinking about some big men for the future.


Julius Hodge would be nice. Although his attitude and the kind of comments he's made to the media remind me an awful lot of T-Mac. Unfortunately, he doesn't have the McGrady-like skills, but he's still a damn good player who should be a pretty good pro, given that he works hard and doesn't have any problems with his attitude or anything like that.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>WADELUNATIC</b>!
> Doesn't matter *who* you draft!!!
> 
> Wade and the Heat will still *own* the Magic!!! :devil:


Yeah, well soak it up while it lasts, because once Shaq is done things change. Should be right about the time Dwight Howard is owning this league.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Julius Hodge would be nice. Although his attitude and the kind of comments he's made to the media remind me an awful lot of T-Mac. Unfortunately, he doesn't have the McGrady-like skills, but he's still a damn good player who should be a pretty good pro, given that he works hard and doesn't have any problems with his attitude or anything like that.


Hodge could be a nice choice too. He has been a great college player and I don't think he'll be a great NBA player, but he could be a solid guy off the bench and could probably play mins at PG, SG, and SF.

I haven't heard anything about the comments.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the comments.


Following a loss he said something to the effect of "I did my part tonight, but no one else did anything. It's the same old story."


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Following a loss he said something to the effect of "I did my part tonight, but no one else did anything. It's the same old story."


That attitude does sound a bit familiar.

I really wouldn't mind taking a shot at Sean Banks, since we've got a good team already and can afford to take a bit of a chance on a pick.

The kid has million dollar game and a 10 cent attitude, but attitude problems can be fixed. I haven't seen him play too much, but he's got a little Tmac in him on the offensive end.


----------



## Captain Obvious

After the Mobley trade I was pretty sure we'd be looking for a swingman, but the more I think about it, we need a big. Battie and Cato are expiring next season, so we may be left with Howard and nothing else soon. Even without Christie, we have Francis, Nelson, Turkoglu, and Hill. It should be an interesting draft, especially with all the seconds we'll have.


----------



## JNice

If we were to go big, I wouldn't mind seeing Petro, Warrick, or Simien. Not Ronny Turiaf. I don't think he'll be any good in the NBA.


----------



## MasterMind

I think that the Magic should package up some of those second rounders and try to snag another first round pick. Late first round players have a great chance to do well in the NBA. Just look at Jameer Nelson and Beno Udrih. :yes:


----------



## JNice

It would be nice if we could trade a couple of 2nd round picks for the Spurs international scouting department.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> It would be nice if we could trade a couple of 2nd round picks for the Spurs international scouting department.


:laugh: So true.


----------



## Captain Obvious

How about Shelden Williams guys?

He plays in a system where he doesn't get to show all of his skills, so I think he has a great chance to drop to us (see Boozer a couple of years ago).

Yes he's undersized but he's a tough interior player and a very good defender, rebounder, and shot-blocker. He's never going to be a star but he doesn't have to be playing next to Dwight.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> How about Shelden Williams guys?
> 
> He plays in a system where he doesn't get to show all of his skills, so I think he has a great chance to drop to us (see Boozer a couple of years ago).
> 
> Yes he's undersized but he's a tough interior player and a very good defender, rebounder, and shot-blocker. He's never going to be a star but he doesn't have to be playing next to Dwight.



Hmmm... not sure on Williams. Him not being a great athlete, while being under-sized, would make me nervous. Of course, the same probably could have been said about Boozer. He does seem to be a "tough" guy around the basket though, which Orlando could really use.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Here are some guys that are on my radar for us, using DraftCity's mock as a guide:

1st round: 

Shelden Williams, Johan Petro, Rudy Fernandez, Angelo Gigli and Wayne Simien.

2nd round (note: as I understand it we have Utah's second, Cleveland's second, and the option to switch our second with the Clippers. We also owe Philly a second. I think what'll happen is we'll keep Utah's pick, we'll switch our pick with the Clips, and we'll convey the Cleveland pick to Philly leaving us with two picks in the upper part of the round.):

Julius Hodge, Francisco Garcia, Anthony Roberson, Lawrence Roberts, Channing Frye, and Ryan Gomes.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Roberson is extremely underrated. He has lottery talent but everyone hates him because he is "selfish." If Roberson ever gets a good coach to play with, he will be a very good player in this league, no doubt in my mind about it.


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>YoYoYoWasup</b>!
> Roberson is extremely underrated. He has lottery talent but everyone hates him because he is "selfish." If Roberson ever gets a good coach to play with, he will be a very good player in this league, no doubt in my mind about it.


I just stuck him in because being in Gainesville I know that he's a heck of an offensive player. The Magic don't have a lot of guys who can hit threes, but Roberson is the kind of guy who could come off the bench and provide a spark. Unfortunately, coming to the Magic doesn't give him good coaching.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Here are some guys that are on my radar for us, using DraftCity's mock as a guide:
> 
> 1st round:
> 
> Shelden Williams, Johan Petro, Rudy Fernandez, Angelo Gigli and Wayne Simien.
> 
> 2nd round (note: as I understand it we have Utah's second, Cleveland's second, and the option to switch our second with the Clippers. We also owe Philly a second. I think what'll happen is we'll keep Utah's pick, we'll switch our pick with the Clips, and we'll convey the Cleveland pick to Philly leaving us with two picks in the upper part of the round.):
> 
> Julius Hodge, Francisco Garcia, Anthony Roberson, Lawrence Roberts, Channing Frye, and Ryan Gomes.


I wouldn't mind seeing us pick up Simien and Garcia. I think both those guys could contribute next year. Neither would be great, but both could be decent coming off the bench. Simien could potentially be a started at PF some day in the future if Dwight ends up moving to C.


----------



## Yyzlin

If Williams does come out this year, he would be a valuable pick for the Magic with Cato and Battie leaving after next year. He's the exact type of brute PF you want next to Howard. I don't think he can make an immediate impact, but in two or three years, he'll definitely be producing in the league. Simien is nice as well, but the injury problems have to worry you. I'm not sure it's worth the risk.

As for guards, Garcia would be an interesting pick if he comes out. He's a smooth rangy player ala Prince, although he doesn't quite have the quickness of Prince. He does have a more polished offensive game than Prince did though with his versatile skills. He can act as a point forward if needed, and has an overrated but solid long range game. 

Some other guys to consider are Kennedy Winston, Rudy Fernandez, and Dijon Thompson. Thompson in particular is an interesting prospect. He's a very talented player, but I can definitely see him suffering from some serious flaws transitioning to the pros. However, many of them can be corrected with good coaching, especially since Dijon does have a very coachable attitude. If we are retaining Johnny Davis, I would be wary, but if we do get a solid coach in Orlando, he's someone we should have on our radar.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> How about Shelden Williams guys?
> 
> He plays in a system where he doesn't get to show all of his skills, so I think he has a great chance to drop to us (see Boozer a couple of years ago).
> 
> Yes he's undersized but he's a tough interior player and a very good defender, rebounder, and shot-blocker. He's never going to be a star but he doesn't have to be playing next to Dwight.


I like Williams, honestly I think he could end up being the biggest steal of the draft. He doesn't play a lot like Boozer, but I think they may up being comparable in terms of being overlooked because of their height.


----------



## lw32

I'm not sure if this was mentioned, but we have our pick, and probably Washington's 1st round pick (top 13 protected). This means we'll be looking at 2 1st rounders in the late teens most likely.
As for the second round, we have ours (which we will most likely choose to switch with the Clippers if they keep falling). We are also owed Cleveland and Utah's picks. The Cleveland pick will probably end up with the Sixers (that is if we receive their pick, as it just says "future" and isn't restricted to a year). This leaves us with picks around:
21
22
35
42

Thats not a bad situation, besides the fact that we'd have to clear a lot of roster spots if need be, and we don't draft any euro players with our 2nd round picks. We can also choose to unload one of the first round picks to Denver if need be (as we owe them for the Nelson trade last year).

Personally I don't see us keeping all 4 of these picks, as we don't have the roster space. I'm thinking we'll either package three of the picks together and try to move up in the draft to try and grab a young 2 such as Green or Graham. If we stay where we are at, and CJ Miles stays in the draft I think he could be a great pick up, or we should look towards Europeans to keep overseas.

If we keep our picks, I'll be looking for us to draft for the future, so that Dwight isn't alone when he hits his prime (if he's in Orlando). At the moment we have no immediate needs (besides the 2 guard position and center position), but we should draft now for once Christie, Battie and Cato have reached the end of their contracts and we need people to step in. If we draft a 2 and a 5 now, and give them the time to improve they should be ready by the time these guys come off their contracts.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Never mind. The guy above me explained it. 

By the way, if we have four 2nd rounders, I think we could trade two of them for a mid 20s 1st rounder. That would give us 3 first rounders. If so, we can give one to the Nuggets and still have two 1st rounders, plus two 2nd rounders.


----------



## Captain Obvious

We may have two firsts but not in the way that you guys are thinking. We traded the Washington pick to Denver for Jameer. However, there is some discussion on RealGM that we have Sacramento's first. I thought that we traded this pick to Memphis in the Gooden trade, but according to Chad Ford we still are owed a first by Sacramento. If you want to read about this situation check out this thread:

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=342132

Also, like I said before we'll probably end up having two seconds: Utah's and the Clippers'. Ideally I'd like to see us use one or both of the seconds (and maybe the Sacramento first if we have it) to trade up a few spots in the first, perhaps to the late lottery.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*

One guy I'm getting interested in is high school big man Andray Blatche. Draft City currently has him sitting at 21. He's 6'11 and from what I'm reading he's another "Garnett clone." He has bad grades which is one reason why he's considering leaving. Some sites are calling him a power forward, some a center. He's a major project but that's okay. Here's his nbadraft.net profile:

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andrayblatche.asp


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> One guy I'm getting interested in is high school big man Andray Blatche. Draft City currently has him sitting at 21. He's 6'11 and from what I'm reading he's another "Garnett clone." He has bad grades which is one reason why he's considering leaving. Some sites are calling him a power forward, some a center. He's a major project but that's okay. Here's his nbadraft.net profile:
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andrayblatche.asp


I don't know much about Blatche, but seems like i've read a lot of negative comments about him. Kind of along the lines like he isn't really a hard worker, etc ... that is just the impression I've gotten.


----------



## rebelsun

*Re: Draft*

Whatever the scenario, if they end up somewhere in the mid-late first round, I think Rudy Fernandez would be a good fit here. He's a skilled combo guard who can play multiple positions. This way, they won't have to draft a true 1 and he would give them some versatility off the bench. Looking at their roster and future contract situation(s), they need some help in the backcourt.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



JNice said:


> Hodge could be a nice choice too. He has been a great college player and I don't think he'll be a great NBA player, but he could be a solid guy off the bench and could probably play mins at PG, SG, and SF.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the comments.


 Hodge just flat out refused to let the Wolfpack lose to UConn today. Great performence down the stretch by Hodge, he's got the 10 seed NC State into the Sweet 16.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> One guy I'm getting interested in is high school big man Andray Blatche. Draft City currently has him sitting at 21. He's 6'11 and from what I'm reading he's another "Garnett clone." He has bad grades which is one reason why he's considering leaving. Some sites are calling him a power forward, some a center. He's a major project but that's okay. Here's his nbadraft.net profile:
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/andrayblatche.asp


Some new info from DraftCity on Blatche -





> Andray Blatche
> 6'10" PF/C; Currently Undecided
> 
> Blatche had the poorest performance of all the draft prospects in attendance. Offensively, he struggled getting post position against players such as Josh McRoberts and Amir Johnson, and even appeared to give up attempting to get position for a while. He took only one shot from within 10 feet of the hoop. Defensively, Blatche simply couldn’t hold his own against stronger or quicker players, such as McRoberts and Amir Johnson. He was probably the third best post player in attendance, and there were really only three post players in attendance that were draft prospects (McRoberts and Amir Johnson). In terms of positives, he does run the floor well and possesses an above average handle for a power forward (not strong for a small forward however). Blatche looked like he was trying to be a small forward, not a power forward, and he simply doesn’t have the skill set for that position.
> 
> However, it was only one practice, and he did sit out of yesterday’s practice with a minor sickness, so its hard to judge his play today. He will have a chance to change everyone’s opinions during the game itself.



Doesn't sound too enticing.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*

Yeah not really. I'd still look at him in the second. In the first, the guy I want at this point is Green. He could potentially be a star and that would be huge next to Howard.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> Yeah not really. I'd still look at him in the second. In the first, the guy I want at this point is Green. He could potentially be a star and that would be huge next to Howard.



From what I have read Green is going to get pretty picked high, probably highest of the HS'ers. If we end up with the last of the lottery picks, he might be available. 

I wouldn't mind taking a shot at Green. He's got the comparisons to Tmac, though those comparisons have run rampant the last few years. But from what I have read, seems like he is the closest thing to Tmac of all the comparisons I have seen. Though I haven't actually seen him play.

I think we can assume that this point that Jameer can at least be a solid starter for the future and that Dwight has potential to be an All-World player and we already know this after their rookie years. So if we could manage to pull someone like Green and he turned out bigtime in 3-4 yrs, we could have a real ring contender. And we should be able to manage to remain at least a decent team until then.


----------



## Yyzlin

*Re: Draft*

I'd be wary of drafting Green. Any tall, lanky guard has been basically pinned as a McGrady clone, and it seems none of them have panned out. The kid is rail skinny, and high school guards in general tend to take longer to develop. I'd hate to see him develop for 3/4 years at the Magic's expense only to take off for the big free agent bucks. Plus, this part in his nbadraft.net scouting report worries me. 



> Weaknesses: Effort seems suspect at times, can often be seen walking or resting on the court... Kind of has that I'll do what I want domineer when on the court, and sometimes appears to put style over substance... Also, he'll be spectacular one game, but then he'll forget to dominate...where is he? Needs to put up the monster performances that brought him where he is on a more consistent basis... Needs to bulk up, right now gets pushed around easily. Will have to improve his leg and upperbody strength to finish his drives... He has broad shoulders and a great frame, just needs to put in the work... Still dominating high schoolers, needs to bring his game to a point where he can do it at the next level as well.


----------



## Yyzlin

*Re: Draft*

Oh, and if Diogu declares, he deserves a look. Teams are going to pass on him because of his height and build, which are warranted concerns because he has a lot of the Fizer/Sweetney type player in him. He doesn't run the court very well, and probably will have trouble defensively on the next level. But he's a great low post scorer and rebounder, and while he likely won't ever be an elite point forward, I think he's a safe bet as a non-bust.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*



Yyzlin said:


> I'd be wary of drafting Green. Any tall, lanky guard has been basically pinned as a McGrady clone, and it seems none of them have panned out. The kid is rail skinny, and high school guards in general tend to take longer to develop. I'd hate to see him develop for 3/4 years at the Magic's expense only to take off for the big free agent bucks. Plus, this part in his nbadraft.net scouting report worries me.


They said the same things about Amare. Of course, Amare is the exception. I think a couple of years under Eddie Sutton would do Green a world of good, even though I think he could make an impact on the right team next season. He says he's going to college but the question is, will he be able to pass up lottery money?

This has nothing to do with Green, but with one of our seconds I think we should draft David Lee to back up Howard. I was really impressed with how he finished this season.


----------



## Yyzlin

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> They said the same things about Amare.


They said what same things about Amare?


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*



Yyzlin said:


> They said what same things about Amare?


Sorry, I meant in that profile where they talked about how he was perceived to be lazy. Amare was criticized for the same kind of thing, and look at him now. Both of these guys were able to dominate in high school without giving maximum effort, but with Green we don't know if he'll hustle and try harder in the NBA.


----------



## Yyzlin

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> Sorry, I meant in that profile where they talked about how he was perceived to be lazy. Amare was criticized for the same kind of thing, and look at him now. Both of these guys were able to dominate in high school without giving maximum effort, but with Green we don't know if he'll hustle and try harder in the NBA.


Do you have a link or anything?

Nbadraft.net's scouting report seems to suggest the exact opposite. Bolded the important sentences. http://nbadraft.net/profiles/amarestoudemire.htm



> Strengths: Nasty! Unbelievable physical specimen with *intense desire and aggressiveness.* Shotblocker/rebounder extraordinaire Takes the ball to the basket with authority and tries to dunk EVERYTHING. Like a man amongst boys on the HS ALL-Star Camp level, against the cream of the prep crop, to the point where it becomes laughable. "Oh i'm sorry, we're you trying to defend me?" Strength of character, has persevered through tough times living with AAU coaches and friends while his mother was incarcerated.
> 
> Weaknesses: Offensive game is still very raw. Because he is able to overpower everyone he faces, developing any perimeter game has been pointless. His handle and jumpshot must improve. Developing better moves around the basket.
> 
> Notes: A freakish athlete with unbelievable strength.One of the most athletic big men in years. Unlike the big men of '01, *there is no questioning his desire, a very fierce competitor.* Outplayed the top big men of 2001 at the Nike Camp last year. Did not play HS basketball as a Junior due to eligibility reasons stemming from his season at Mount Zion Academy. Has lived the past year with his AAU coach and has persevered through tough times. Could have been a lottery pick as an 18 year old junior if the NBA didn't have a rule that a player can only be drafted after their class graduates.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*



Yyzlin said:


> Do you have a link or anything?
> 
> Nbadraft.net's scouting report seems to suggest the exact opposite. Bolded the important sentences. http://nbadraft.net/profiles/amarestoudemire.htm


First off, I wouldn't take nbadraft.net very seriously.

I'm not sure where I heard it, but I've heard that Amare would just stand around half court cherry-picking and seemingly not trying hard.

Here's something I found:

http://www.alligator.org/pt2/050317feature.php



> “I saw [Phoenix Suns all-star] Amare Stoudemire in high school,” Kelly (scout for the Sonics btw) said. “You could tell warming up he was really gifted athletically, but then *during the game he was really lazy.*


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*

I'd be interested to see what the scouting reports on Tmac said. I could not find any in a quick search. He has always been considered lazy etc, mostly because of his facial expressions and how easy he makes the game look.

I think right now we've got a decent team and a decent looking future. You need luck and to take some risks to become a contender. Taking a chance on a kid like Green could be one of those risks.

Again though, from what i've read I like but I would like to see him actually play.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



JNice said:


> From what I have read Green is going to get pretty picked high, probably highest of the HS'ers. If we end up with the last of the lottery picks, he might be available.
> 
> I wouldn't mind taking a shot at Green. He's got the comparisons to Tmac, though those comparisons have run rampant the last few years. But from what I have read, seems like he is the closest thing to Tmac of all the comparisons I have seen. Though I haven't actually seen him play.
> 
> I think we can assume that this point that Jameer can at least be a solid starter for the future and that Dwight has potential to be an All-World player and we already know this after their rookie years. So if we could manage to pull someone like Green and he turned out bigtime in 3-4 yrs, we could have a real ring contender. And we should be able to manage to remain at least a decent team until then.


It's a shame that T-Mac can't be his "worst case scenario" like Al Harrington.

LINK


"AL HARRINGTON
6'8", 222, Elizabeth, N.J., St. Patrick's H.S. 

Why he's The Man: Harrington, the USA Today prepster of the year, had the SAT scores to go to the college of his choice. Instead, he opted to take his all-around game to the NBA. His story sounds strangely like prep-to-pro poster child Kobe Bryant—and believe it or not, Harrington may be better equipped to succeed as a pro. Harrington works tirelessly; after playing down low for most of his prep career, he shot hundreds of jumpers a day during the summer of 1997 to lift his outside game to a pro level. He's fearless in the lane and a monster in transition. Best of all, he loves playing defense. If Bryant is the prototype NBA shooting guard for the next millenium, Harrington is the mold from which the NBA small forward should be cut. 

At best, he's the next: Scottie Pippen. 

*And if I'm wrong, he's: Prep-to-pro dud Tracy McGrady*"

:laugh:


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



hobojoe said:


> It's a shame that T-Mac can't be his "worst case scenario" like Al Harrington.
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> "AL HARRINGTON
> 6'8", 222, Elizabeth, N.J., St. Patrick's H.S.
> 
> Why he's The Man: Harrington, the USA Today prepster of the year, had the SAT scores to go to the college of his choice. Instead, he opted to take his all-around game to the NBA. His story sounds strangely like prep-to-pro poster child Kobe Bryant—and believe it or not, Harrington may be better equipped to succeed as a pro. Harrington works tirelessly; after playing down low for most of his prep career, he shot hundreds of jumpers a day during the summer of 1997 to lift his outside game to a pro level. He's fearless in the lane and a monster in transition. Best of all, he loves playing defense. If Bryant is the prototype NBA shooting guard for the next millenium, Harrington is the mold from which the NBA small forward should be cut.
> 
> At best, he's the next: Scottie Pippen.
> 
> *And if I'm wrong, he's: Prep-to-pro dud Tracy McGrady*"
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh: - Yeah, I remember seeing someone post that in the draft forum I think. Just goes to show that a lot of these writers and "professionals" are just blowing smoke out their butts most of the time like most of us here.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



JNice said:


> :laugh: - Yeah, I remember seeing someone post that in the draft forum I think. Just goes to show that a lot of these writers and "professionals" are just blowing smoke out their butts most of the time like most of us here.


 I had never noticed this before, but looking at the same link:

"Pat Garrity 6'9" 230 Notre Dame 
The Skinny: *Good size, fairly athletic.* Second-team All-America and two-time Big East player of the year. Excellent shooter, knows how to put the ball in the basket."

Garrity is fairly athletic. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

I think we definitely need to pick up a shooter in the draft or in free agency this offseason. I would love to get a guy like Salim Stoudamire (or even JJ Redick if he declares) in the second round. Even though he's very short and doesn't have point guard skills, he's the kind of guy who can come off the bench and when he's on just light up teams. Very good shooter, something the Magic desperately need right now.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

Draftcity interview with Gerald Green (important or funny stuff bolded):



> DraftCity: Now Oklahoma State, the team you’ve committed to next year, they’re still going strong in the tourney, but what can you bring to them next year? What can you bring to the table?
> 
> Green: I think I can bring a lot of heart. I’m going to go out there and play hard, just do whatever I can to win. That’s one thing all the coaches in my life have taught me: never be a loser, don’t settle for a loss, always go for a win. So I think when I go down there to Oklahoma State I think I can do my best to win, help them out a lot.
> 
> DraftCity: What kind of role do you see yourself in next year at Oklahoma State?
> 
> Green: Well, I’ll probably play. I don’t know if I’ll start right now. But me starting depends on whether I play hard or not. If I play hard I’ll have an excellent chance of starting. But if I don’t play hard, then I’ll sit, maybe come off the bench a little bit, but it all depends on what I do. I think my role is in scoring a little bit, getting everyone involved, being a role model to the team, kinda like a [current Oklahoma State freshman] JamesOn Curry role.
> 
> DraftCity: A teammate of yours in this game is also going to Oklahoma State: Byron Eaton. How are you looking forward to playing with him?
> 
> Green: I’m really looking forward to it, me and him can bond together. I mean, we’re already friends. He’s a great point guard. I’ve played with a lot of great point guards, but Byron is probably one of the best.
> 
> DraftCity: So, what is your age right now?
> 
> Green: I’m 19, I just turned 19.
> 
> *DraftCity: As you probably know, the NBA is looking to add an age limit to future drafts. How has that affected your plans?
> 
> Green: It hasn’t really affected my plans, because I haven’t really been considering going [to the NBA] straight out of high school. I’m considering just going to college right now. So it doesn’t really matter to me if they put the age limit or not. I actually think it’s a good deal. A lot of players will get a chance to improve and they won’t go to the NBA with no knowledge of the game. I think its great, the NBA should do it. But that’s my opinion, other people have different opinions. *
> 
> *DraftCity: So as of right now, you are DEFINITELY going to Oklahoma State? Are you considering the NBA Draft?
> 
> Green: I’m not really worrying about the NBA right now. I got the Roundball game to think about, I got the McDonalds game to think about, I still got the rest of my high school to think about. Right now I’m really not worrying about. When the time comes, then maybe, yeah, but right now, no.*
> 
> *DraftCity: Have you already taken the SAT or ACT?
> 
> Green: I took it, already qualified and everything. I think I got a 9 something on it, I’m not really sure, but I qualified. *
> 
> DraftCity: So you are aware that if this draft limit does take place you may have to play two years in Oklahoma State?
> 
> Green: Mm-hmm. Yup.


LINK


----------



## Yyzlin

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> First off, I wouldn't take nbadraft.net very seriously.
> 
> I'm not sure where I heard it, but I've heard that Amare would just stand around half court cherry-picking and seemingly not trying hard.
> 
> Here's something I found:
> 
> http://www.alligator.org/pt2/050317feature.php


OK. Good enough. I just had never heard that and he seems to show the exact opposite in the pros, so I was just curious.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*

If Josh McRoberts somehow declares this year, would that be a guy you'd want? Personally, I would snatch him up in a second if Green was already gone. I think his game would complement Howard's well; I don't think they'd get in each others way.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



Captain Obvious said:


> If Josh McRoberts somehow declares this year, would that be a guy you'd want? Personally, I would snatch him up in a second if Green was already gone. I think his game would complement Howard's well; I don't think they'd get in each others way.


 He looked pretty good in the McDonalds all-star game, but where he really impressed me was in the dunk contest. He is one athletic white guy. I'd take a look at him, but only if Green (or any other good SGs worthy of our pick) are gone. Shooting guard needs to be our top priority in the draft in my opinion.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

How about Antoine Wright from Texas A&M? 21 years old, 6' 7" and weighs 195 lbs. Coincidently enough, both DraftCity and NBADraft.net have us taking him right now so I thought I'd bring his name into the discussion. I haven't seen much of him at all, anyone know anything about him?


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

*Possible 2nd Rounders:*
The Magic have 3 second rounders in this year's draft, here are a few guys I think we should take a look at. 










David Lee 
PF, 6'9'' 252 lbs. 
Senior out of Florida










Salim Stoudamire 
PG/SG, 6'1'' 176 lbs. 
Senior out of Arizona










Ryan Gomes 
SF/PF, 6'7'' 238 lbs.
Senior out of Providence










Julius Hodge 
G/F, 6'7'' 205 lbs.
Senior out of NC State










Luther Head 
PG, 6'3'' 185 lbs.
Senior out of Illinois










Nate Robinson 
PG, 5'8'' 170 lbs.
Junior out of Washington










John Gilchrist 
PG, 6'3'' 200 lbs.
Junior out of Maryland


----------



## WhoRocks

*Re: Draft*

Looking at the current roster, outside of Jameer Nelson it doesn't look like there's anybody likely to still be on the Magic in 3 or 4 years time when Dwight will be about ready (hopefully) to be the focal point of a contending Magic team. Therefore I think drafting in the low teens we should maybe take the player likely to be best in the future at any position but point guard. That includes a power forward as Dwight could conceivably slide over to center. Best case scenario would be a high upside swingman, someone like Gerald Green (although I just read Hobo's article above so he himself is unlikely). Someone to learn off Grant, before eventually replacing him.


----------



## TM

*Re: Draft*

McRoberts isn't coming out. Maybe next year, but zero chance of him entering this season... Why waste your pick with another PG? You've already got Francis and Nelson. Don't bother with with Gilchrist or Robinson, even if it is a 2nd round pick. I can't stand Hodge and I think a teams wasting a pick if they chose him, but whatever. Gomes has potential. As for Lee - a poor man's Josh McRoberts


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



TonyM said:


> McRoberts isn't coming out. Maybe next year, but zero chance of him entering this season... Why waste your pick with another PG? You've already got Francis and Nelson. Don't bother with with Gilchrist or Robinson, even if it is a 2nd round pick. I can't stand Hodge and I think a teams wasting a pick if they chose him, but whatever. Gomes has potential. As for Lee - a poor man's Josh McRoberts


 Francis very well may be on his way out this offseason, and Jameer would need a backup. Plus, the Magic need to add a shooter this offseason -- A guy like Stoudamire would be perfect for a 2nd rounder in my opinion.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



hobojoe said:


> How about Antoine Wright from Texas A&M? 21 years old, 6' 7" and weighs 195 lbs. Coincidently enough, both DraftCity and NBADraft.net have us taking him right now so I thought I'd bring his name into the discussion. I haven't seen much of him at all, anyone know anything about him?


I have not seen him play at all either, but seems like he is pretty high up there as far as SGs go. He is a possibility.

I wouldn't be surprised to see us take a long look at Martell Webster out of HS since Gerald Green will likely be gone by the time we pick.

I saw another mock with us taking Johan Petro. Of course I've never seen him play, but he is supposedly a 7+ footer who is fairly athletic but somewhat raw. With Cato and Battie's contracts running out at the end of next year (i think), there is a good chance we'll go big. And Petro would possibly allow Dwight to stay at PF if that is what they want.

I'm not a big Chris Taft lover, but if he is somehow available, I'd snatch him up right quick.

Also, if Sean May measures out at a legit 6'9" (doubtful) - he could be a fantastic complement to Dwight down the road if Dwight moves to center.

If going by our 3 picks listed on NBADraft.net and the guys they have available at our picks, I'd take

1. Tiago Splitter
2. Nate Robinson
3. Shawne Williams

Williams is just a shot in the dark, but with a couple more years of Hill and Hedo, we would have time to let him try to develop.

Robinson is a guy I think will be able to play in the NBA. Amazing athleticism and game pace changer. The height is an issue, but hey, it is the 2nd round.

Splitter - scouting report sounds a lot like Biedrins last season. Good height and good athleticism ... tough and likes to block shots.


----------



## Captain Obvious

*Re: Draft*

Splitter is a guy I like. Hopefully his contract situation scares some people off so he drops to us. Right now, realistically my top choices would be:

1.) Splitter
2.) Wright
3.) Taft
4.) Petro
5a.) Webster
5b.) Blatche

Green is not a viable option unless we trade up.


----------



## kakabozo

*Re: Draft*

I like the idea of picking up Stoudamire as we dont have a perimeter shooter but would'nt it be nice if we moved dwight to center amd picked up Hakim Warrick or Sean May?


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

Here's what my ideal (realistic) draft for the Magic is:

1st Round: Chris Taft
2nd Round: Salim Stoudamire
2nd Round: Julius Hodge

Taft is a bit of a risk, but with his size and pure ability it'd be nearly impossible to pass up matching him up with Howard up front for the next 10 years. The 2nd Rounders are two guys who I think have 1st Round ability and would be steals in the 2nd Round, both of whom can come in and contribute right away. Stoudamire, like I said before is a great shooter and would fill a void in the Magic's roster right now with Garrity's future in question and Turkoglu really being the only _good_ 3-point shooter. Hodge is a very talented and versatile player who I think can help the Magic off the bench at 3 positions. Having a versatile bench is a huge asset to any team.


----------



## JNice

*Re: Draft*



hobojoe said:


> Here's what my ideal (realistic) draft for the Magic is:
> 
> 1st Round: Chris Taft
> 2nd Round: Salim Stoudamire
> 2nd Round: Julius Hodge
> 
> Taft is a bit of a risk, but with his size and pure ability it'd be nearly impossible to pass up matching him up with Howard up front for the next 10 years. The 2nd Rounders are two guys who I think have 1st Round ability and would be steals in the 2nd Round, both of whom can come in and contribute right away. Stoudamire, like I said before is a great shooter and would fill a void in the Magic's roster right now with Garrity's future in question and Turkoglu really being the only _good_ 3-point shooter. Hodge is a very talented and versatile player who I think can help the Magic off the bench at 3 positions. Having a versatile bench is a huge asset to any team.


I would still prefer Splitter to Taft. I think Taft has been overrated a good deal, at least he was at one point. But it sounds like Splitter might pull out again if he isn't sure he goes early lottery ... so even if he does stay in, it is likely he'll be going earlier than Orlando's pick. I suspect even Taft will be gone by the time we pick.

If we keep our 2nd round picks, I'd like to see us take a shot at Sean Banks. He is a million dollar talent with a 10-cent head. But if the organization could get him straightened out, he could be a future starting SG with great size.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



JNice said:


> I would still prefer Splitter to Taft. I think Taft has been overrated a good deal, at least he was at one point. But it sounds like Splitter might pull out again if he isn't sure he goes early lottery ... so even if he does stay in, it is likely he'll be going earlier than Orlando's pick. I suspect even Taft will be gone by the time we pick.
> 
> If we keep our 2nd round picks, I'd like to see us take a shot at Sean Banks. He is a million dollar talent with a 10-cent head. But if the organization could get him straightened out, he could be a future starting SG with great size.


 You're probably right about Taft being gone by the time the Magic pick, but he's not overrated at all in my opinion. I'd definitely prefer him over a guy like Splitter who I've never seen play and who pulled out of the draft last year because he got exposed in pre-draft workouts. If Taft's available the Magic need to take him.


----------



## lw32

*Re: Draft*



hobojoe said:


> You're probably right about Taft being gone by the time the Magic pick, but he's not overrated at all in my opinion. I'd definitely prefer him over a guy like Splitter who I've never seen play and who pulled out of the draft last year because he got exposed in pre-draft workouts. If Taft's available the Magic need to take him.


I don't see the infatuation with Taft, sure he's an athletic freak with a great NBA-ready body but I don't see that killer instinct in him, at least not while he was at Pittsburg. I do believe he'll be gone before we pick, if we do pick at #11 like predicted.
As the team stands now, I'd definitely be looking at a 2-guard in the draft, or the best player available at the time. If there is a talent we can't pass on at 11, then we should draft him, unless he really would not mesh with Howard. As it is, I'd say that the PF/C position (only one of them, depending where we put Howard) is the only place where we do not need to improve. We should be building to make a run with Howard in 3 years, so we might need to look at a replacement at the SF position too (if Hedo can't successfully improve to fill Hill's shoes). I'd be looking at Gerald Green (very unlikely he is around), Martell Webster and Antoine Wright to fill a position. I think we should look at Blatche as well, mind you I've only seen a few tapes of him which were mostly All-Star events, if he can translate into an NBA center, or a sidekick up front for Howard. I do think they would gell well together. This draft is deep at the point position, but there is no need to draft another point unless Weisbrod is sure that Francis will be sent packing this summer, and we won't be receiving a point in return. If this is the case, Deron, Paul and Felton should be gone before we pick leaving us Jack. Honestly, I think there are more talented players to be had at the 11th pick that would fill a need for us.
As for our 2nd round picks, if we keep them and don't trade for a first, I'd go with 1 unknown, and 2 college stars. In recent drafts the successful college players have really been over-looked, and I believe the same will be the case this year. Some names that could be around when we pick are Jawad Williams, Salim Stoudamire, and Julius Hodge.
This draft will be interesting for us because of the amount of picks we have, and this could give us the ability to move up from 11, or acquire another 1st rounder for some 2nd rounders possibly and cash.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*



Lachlanwood32 said:


> I don't see the infatuation with Taft, sure he's an athletic freak with a great NBA-ready body but I don't see that killer instinct in him, at least not while he was at Pittsburg. I do believe he'll be gone before we pick, if we do pick at #11 like predicted.


I agree that we likely won't be able to get him because he'll be gone, but I don't think it's very telling to judge somebody by their killer instinct, or basically by the emotion they display on the court. Does LeBron James appear to have the "killer instinct"? In my opinion no. How about guys like Chris Bosh, Shawn Marion or Elton Brand? You can be a very good player without having what you call the killer instinct, or without being an emotional player. 



> As the team stands now, I'd definitely be looking at a 2-guard in the draft, or the best player available at the time. If there is a talent we can't pass on at 11, then we should draft him, unless he really would not mesh with Howard. As it is, I'd say that the PF/C position (only one of them, depending where we put Howard) is the only place where we do not need to improve. We should be building to make a run with Howard in 3 years, so we might need to look at a replacement at the SF position too (if Hedo can't successfully improve to fill Hill's shoes). I'd be looking at Gerald Green (very unlikely he is around), Martell Webster and Antoine Wright to fill a position. I think we should look at Blatche as well, mind you I've only seen a few tapes of him which were mostly All-Star events, if he can translate into an NBA center, or a sidekick up front for Howard. I do think they would gell well together. This draft is deep at the point position, but there is no need to draft another point unless Weisbrod is sure that Francis will be sent packing this summer, and we won't be receiving a point in return. If this is the case, Deron, Paul and Felton should be gone before we pick leaving us Jack. Honestly, I think there are more talented players to be had at the 11th pick that would fill a need for us.


I agree that our first priority should be SG with out first pick, but the problem with that is Green is in my opinion the only player worthy of the 11th pick and he'll be gone by then. Again, I don't know very much about Antoine Wright, but I'd rather fill another need, even if it's not an immediate need than to reach for a SG that probably won't end up as our SG of the future anyway. Martell Webster could be the only other SG I wouldn't mind taking at 11, but I'm going to have to see how he works out and watch video clips of him before I can make that judgment. As for Deron Williams, Chris Paul, Raymond Felton, Jarret Jack, etc. -- I'll pass. Like you said, Williams Paul and Felton will be gone (likely), and Jack flat out isn't worth the 11th pick. Not only that, but I'd be willing to be that Jameer Nelson has a better career than him, and we already have Nelson and know what he is capable of giving the team right now. He's a lot more proven then any of the PG's in the draft we could pick up. As far I'm concerned, Nelson is the PG of the future and we shouldn't draft a PG with our 1st Rounder even if it's a done deal that Francis is gone and a PG isn't coming our way. 



> As for our 2nd round picks, if we keep them and don't trade for a first, I'd go with 1 unknown, and 2 college stars. In recent drafts the successful college players have really been over-looked, and I believe the same will be the case this year. Some names that could be around when we pick are Jawad Williams, Salim Stoudamire, and Julius Hodge.
> This draft will be interesting for us because of the amount of picks we have, and this could give us the ability to move up from 11, or acquire another 1st rounder for some 2nd rounders possibly and cash.


I think we're only going to end up with 2 2nd Rounders this year, DraftCity and NBAdraft.net both have Utah picking #34 now instead of the Magic for whatever reason. I thought the Magic could choose when to take that 2nd Rounder from the Jazz that was acquired in the Giricek/Stevenson trade, but I could be wrong. Anyhow, I think it's imperative that the Magic take at least one proven college stud that we know can make the team and contribute. My first choice is Salim Stoudamire, but guys like Julius Hodge, David Lee, Luther Head, Ryan Gomes or Nate Robinson would be good as well. I'd like to take a risk on a foreigner or a high schooler with the other pick, but this time actually keep them (cough Anderson Varejao cough :curse: ). A guy like Monta Ellis, Marcelo Huertas, Uros Slokar or Shawne Williams would be nice.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: Draft*

Originally projected to be a Top 3 or Top 5 pick, Martynas Andriuskevicius is being picked at #11 by the Magic in DraftCity's most recent mock. What do you guys think of picking him, a guy who most likely won't be able to help right away but could be great down the line? 

DraftCity Profile


----------



## hobojoe

The Draft Lottery was yesterday, and we're now set in at the #11 pick. The popular names being thrown around for us seem to be Martell Webster and Antoine Wright among others. Now that the order is setm who do you see us getting?


----------



## ec23456

I agree with JNice we need a Small Forward because next year we will not have hedo to cover Grants back so we need to bring someone in who can be effective NOW! ec23456


----------



## hobojoe

ec23456 said:


> I agree with JNice we need a Small Forward because next year we will not have hedo to cover Grants back so we need to bring someone in who can be effective NOW! ec23456




We will not have Hedo to cover Grant's back? Explain.


----------



## lw32

hobojoe said:


> The Draft Lottery was yesterday, and we're now set in at the #11 pick. The popular names being thrown around for us seem to be Martell Webster and Antoine Wright among others. Now that the order is setm who do you see us getting?


We need to plan to take one of the two obvious pathes. Of course, everyone is saying this, but we either need to put our 11th pick towards a center (Splitter or Petro) or a wing player (Wright, Granger, Graham or Webster). At the moment it's difficult to project who will be available when we pick, but at least 2 of the mentioned players should still be on the board. It's difficult to assess who is the best player available for the Magic until some word comes out on personal workouts. Whichever position we go with in the 1st round, we should go for the opposite in the 2nd unless there is an unforeseen circumstance (such as a player dropping).
I've seen people suggesting May and Warrick at #11, but I believe that we can draft a player who could potentially have a much larger role for our team. Both are good players, no doubt, and successful college stars but if the Magic want to take the next step, I believe we need to find something special to partner with Howard for the future.
Personally, I would pounce on Wright or Splitter if available at 11. If not, I'd look at Graham or Granger as both are solid defenders at the wing position, something which we need. Stevenson did play well for us, but unless he improves drastically I could never see him playing for a challenging team, which means eventually he will have to be replaced. Wright would be the favorite choice here, as he has college experience and can really shoot the rock. I don't believe that Francis can move to the 2 and we can be successful. Webster also would be a decent pick, as he fills the same type of role as Wright, just with less athleticism.
With the 11th pick the Magic should go with: Splitter or Wright depending on our approach, and if they are both available. If not, as it stands now, I would draft Graham, Granger, Webster and then Petro in that order.
As for our 2nd rounders, I would throw the first one towards either a HS guard (such as Ellis or Williams) or a college star (I'd personally take Hodge). With the 2nd pick, a college senior such as Jawad Williams would fit a role perfectly, as would Hodge if still available. If we were to trade up into the 20's, I would take a look at Rudy Fernandez as a 2 and definitely draft Splitter with the 11th. I know 2 Euro's would not be a popular route, and the Magic are looking for "popularity" with our current arena-situation, but in the future it could be key to our success. Euro's, I feel, are starting to be overlooked because of a lack of immediate success (or any success at all) out of recent picks Skitta and Darko just to name a few.
As it stands now, this is who I'd be looking at if I was in charge.


----------



## hobojoe

Lachlanwood32 said:


> We need to plan to take one of the two obvious pathes. Of course, everyone is saying this, but we either need to put our 11th pick towards a center (Splitter or Petro) or a wing player (Wright, Granger, Graham or Webster). At the moment it's difficult to project who will be available when we pick, but at least 2 of the mentioned players should still be on the board. It's difficult to assess who is the best player available for the Magic until some word comes out on personal workouts. Whichever position we go with in the 1st round, we should go for the opposite in the 2nd unless there is an unforeseen circumstance (such as a player dropping).
> I've seen people suggesting May and Warrick at #11, but I believe that we can draft a player who could potentially have a much larger role for our team. Both are good players, no doubt, and successful college stars but if the Magic want to take the next step, I believe we need to find something special to partner with Howard for the future.
> Personally, I would pounce on Wright or Splitter if available at 11. If not, I'd look at Graham or Granger as both are solid defenders at the wing position, something which we need. Stevenson did play well for us, but unless he improves drastically I could never see him playing for a challenging team, which means eventually he will have to be replaced. Wright would be the favorite choice here, as he has college experience and can really shoot the rock. I don't believe that Francis can move to the 2 and we can be successful. Webster also would be a decent pick, as he fills the same type of role as Wright, just with less athleticism.
> With the 11th pick the Magic should go with: Splitter or Wright depending on our approach, and if they are both available. If not, as it stands now, I would draft Graham, Granger, Webster and then Petro in that order.
> As for our 2nd rounders, I would throw the first one towards either a HS guard (such as Ellis or Williams) or a college star (I'd personally take Hodge). With the 2nd pick, a college senior such as Jawad Williams would fit a role perfectly, as would Hodge if still available. If we were to trade up into the 20's, I would take a look at Rudy Fernandez as a 2 and definitely draft Splitter with the 11th. I know 2 Euro's would not be a popular route, and the Magic are looking for "popularity" with our current arena-situation, but in the future it could be key to our success. Euro's, I feel, are starting to be overlooked because of a lack of immediate success (or any success at all) out of recent picks Skitta and Darko just to name a few.
> As it stands now, this is who I'd be looking at if I was in charge.


Good post Lachlanwood. I definitely agree that Splitter and Wright should be our Top 2 choices. If by some miracle they were both still available when we picked, I'm undecided who I'd take. We need to know how they work out and what they measure at officially in Chicago (particularly Splitter). 

I think it's the consensus that with out two 2nd rounders we should take a college star without a whole lot of potential which will make him fall to the 2nd round, and one risk either with a high schooler or an international player. My personal preferences (which could change depending on what route we take with the 11 pick) would be Salim Stoudamire or Julius Hodge and Monta Ellis, Marcelo Huertas or Uros Slokar. I wouldn't mind Ryan Gomes, David Lee (if available), or Brandon Bass.


----------



## JNice

hobojoe said:


> Good post Lachlanwood. I definitely agree that Splitter and Wright should be our Top 2 choices. If by some miracle they were both still available when we picked, I'm undecided who I'd take. We need to know how they work out and what they measure at officially in Chicago (particularly Splitter).
> 
> I think it's the consensus that with out two 2nd rounders we should take a college star without a whole lot of potential which will make him fall to the 2nd round, and one risk either with a high schooler or an international player. My personal preferences (which could change depending on what route we take with the 11 pick) would be Salim Stoudamire or Julius Hodge and Monta Ellis, Marcelo Huertas or Uros Slokar. I wouldn't mind Ryan Gomes, David Lee (if available), or Brandon Bass.



Well, sounds like Antoine Wright is on the rise and Splitter might be dropping out. So there goes those top 2 choices.


----------



## hobojoe

JNice said:


> Well, sounds like Antoine Wright is on the rise and Splitter might be dropping out. So there goes those top 2 choices.


Unfortunately, yeah. Wright looks to be the undisputed 2nd best swingman behind Gerald Green right now, and Splitter dropping out hurts our chances of getting Wright even more. There's a very good chance Wright goes to Toronto in my opinion, seems like he'd be a good fit there. 

Without having ever seen Petro or Vazquez play, between the two I'd rather choose Petro because he's 3 years younger and is also taller and about 30 lbs. heavier than Vazquez. If they're close in terms of talent and potential, you've gotta go with the younger/bigger guy and hope you can develop him. 

Another guy we haven't really discussed, but probably is in the mix here for the Magic is Ike Diogu. The problem with him is that he's undersized at 6'8'' but he's an extremely skilled player who may be the most ready to contribute big man in the draft outside of Bogut. Supposedly he dominated Chris Taft in a workout recently. He will probably be available when the Magic pick at 11, so he seems to be a viable option to put at PF and move Dwight to C for the future.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings

How Does Everyone Feel About Hakim Warrick From Syracuse??


----------

